# sharpening tools



## woodenhead (Sep 5, 2007)

hi folks me again i will be the thorn in this forums side qith all the questions i will be asking but here goes i live in northern ireland and there seems to be a lot of americans on this site maybe its an american site i just with my little knowledge of computers hit this site and joined but could anyone tell me please where to buy or what is the best jig for sharpening tools i tried to see if there was homemade plans for these but again failed in my search of the net ,I have being very lucky i suppose i live in an area where i can get my hands on a awfull lot of spalted beech i have one particular tree that is ove 20 foot long and from top to bottom is full of it also i have a friend that is a tree surgeon and he gets a lot of good yew for me i was wondering how long to dry this for is there a limit on drying time also i see a lot of people turn there item when the wood is wet is this advisable some of the pics on this site are totaly amazing never seen anything like it i did not think you could do these sort of things on a lathe my interest is growing by the day


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi woodenhead

While the majority of the members appear to be from across the pond there are still one or two Celtic cousins on the forum.I live by the bonnie banks of Loch lomond in Scotland 

I have no experience of Sharpening jigs myself I just try and sharpen mine by eye.Perhaps one of the others can advise.

Like you I have no access to courses or clubs near where I stay so I also appreciate the advice I find on here.


----------



## woodenhead (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks crazy


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Bought a jig at the local market from a tool stall. however you could make your own from a block of wood with a screw down bar. The angle depends on the distance from the tip of the blade (say a chisel) to where it is clamped. Expert on this site is Daren. Visit his site at Nelson Woodworks.
johnep


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Since my name was mentioned I will chime in and say hello woodenhead. Did anyone else notice his post was one *long* sentence with a single comma. Wow dude take a breath







. Just funning with you, that is what I do welcome people and immediately start picking on them :laughing:. I am not good for much else around here.









Some turners coat their blanks in wax for example to keep them wet until turning. If you are getting whole logs like you mentioned and are cutting your own blanks, just cut what you are going to use in a short period, for the most part the rest of the log (except the fresh cut ends) will not dry. You mentioned spalting, perfect for you it will just spalt more in the log. I assume you are wanting to turn wet, most do ? As far as your sharpening jig question is concerned I am not familiar with them, for me they are a hindrance not a help but there are some discussions on this board about them, try a search.


----------



## woodenhead (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks folks and you to daren.


----------



## Jaxx (Dec 24, 2007)

For more info than you can use, go to the following site. I have a cheap import grinder with white friable 6" wheels and shop made adjustable flat platform on one wheel and a slide out pivot point like Heiple's and a simple gouge angle made of a wooden block, bored, with a 6" dowel and a eye screw in the bottom much like Jean Michel's. 
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.html#sharpening


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi There Woodenhead, Walt Rollison here in East Tennessee. I am rather a new turner, but at our local Senior Center here in Sevier County we have a Wolverine JIg with several accessories. It does a superb job, but like everything else, you have to learn to use it. Louise, my wife of 57 years gives away a lot of what I turn to some of our grandchildren. The thing about turning, is that it's pretty quick gratification. Best regards, Walt/LITLHOF


----------



## donn (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a link you might try if you want to build your own jig. It's from the UK too.

http://www.turningtools.co.uk/widgets/grindingjig/wtsharpen.pdf


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's a company that sells some jigs for flat blades. I use the chisel jig along with a good stone which enable me to quickly put a good edge on the blades. Don't know about any jigs for the curved blades.

http://www.garrettwade.com/jump.jsp?itemType=PRODUCT&itemID=111167


----------

